# Driveway chicken (dutch oven, charcoal)



## Bethsladies (Aug 6, 2012)

I love cooking on the driveway with my Dutch oven ! It does not heat up the house, can be used camping or tailgating.
I use a #12 "Lodge" Dutch Oven. 
With a dutch oven you can cook anything ! you can use it like a skillet, just cook on the inverted lid, you can sautee or deep fry things in the pot without the lid, you can bake and roast in the dutch oven with the lid on.

Dutch Oven baked chicken and vegetables.
1 bag of carrots
1 large onion
4-5 cloves garlic crushed
6 small potatoes 
1 baking hen 5lb. average.
salt and pepper
1 can cream of mushroom soup.

Get 25 -30 charcoal brickettes started. use GOOD charcoal,(Kingsford) not quick start types like "Match lite"

Peel carrots and make a layer across bottom of dutch oven
quarter onion and put on top of carrots.
crush garlic cloves and put on onion and carrot layer.
rub chicken inside and out with salt and pepper.
put chicken on top of carrots, onion and garlic.
fill in spaces with small potatoes.
top everything with can of cream of mushroom soup. 
Put 6-8 brickettes of charcoal on driveway, Place #12 dutch oven with all ingredients on top of small circle of charcoal brikettes, place 22-25 charcoal brickettes on top of dutch oven. This should give you about 350-375 degrees, bake 1-1-1/2 hrs. turn lid 1/4 turn every 20 minutes.

Caution !! this may leave a mark on concrete driveways ! 
you may put down a layer of cap blocks to cook on.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My husband really wants a dutch over, personally I have never used one. This recipe looks good except if I had a duch over I would just use the t-pee stand over our fire pit.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I don't have to worry about the concrete driveways for it is dirt with a few gravel. lol

Your Dutch Oven baked chicken and vegetables is pretty much like mine ... give or take a veggie (here or there) 

Good eating!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Yummy. Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

Apyl said:


> My husband really wants a dutch over, personally I have never used one. This recipe looks good except if I had a duch over I would just use the t-pee stand over our fire pit.


I have one. It's a good investment, but don't cheap out. By the quality and it will last a lifetime.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

There are _some _Dutch Ovens that have legs...mostly used IN small campfires (coals).
OR...you can place a Dutch Oven inside a Charcoal-Cooker ...like a Weber-Kettle...( set on the grill ..if NO legs )
AND then...put some charcoal-briquettes upon the lid ( usually somewhat recessed for this purpose ).
GREAT way to cook many different items.....Breads...Stews....Roasts....MANY ITEMS *!!!
*_YEARS AGO_...I did a LOT of cooking in Dutch Ovens when off on Hunting-Trips. It can't be beat *!
( *except for "smoking"...but THAT is another thing altogether. )
Dutch Ovens are THE BEST COOKER for Cast-Iron Cooking. You can easily use them as a skillet, also.

-ReTIRED-


----------

